# Advice for 6th year student difficult circumstances



## Sav H (21 Sep 2013)

Hi, does anybody know of any benefits a 17, almost 18 year old 6th year student could claim? Her parents are both living abroad-she has had to move very far away from her school, living with older siblings now, difficult family situation, but would like to know if she could get assistance to rent/lodge nearer to her school. Social welfare office said a school goer cannot claim welfare, and told me to contact community welfare officer-anybody know how this might work? Thanks


----------



## wbbs (21 Sep 2013)

Not sure if this is relevant but have seen it used for a somewhat similar situation, apparently you don't really have to be an orphan as we would understand the term!  Would any of the older siblings be in a position to become guardian?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...eath_related_benefits/guardians_payments.html

Community welfare officers can make 'exceptional needs payments' at their discretion, usually one off payments though which may not be of much use in this case.


----------



## Sav H (22 Sep 2013)

Thank you for that-I will definitely look into this-I have never heard of this allowance, but it sounds like she might qualify!


----------



## cmalone (22 Sep 2013)

*Children's allowance*

Very difficult situation here and hope all works out. Who is currently claiming Child Allowance for this girl? Parents abroad? Sublings?


----------



## Sav H (22 Sep 2013)

Nobody afaik, as she has no legal guardian.  Also she is due to turn 18 in 2 weeks, so no child benefit then anyway.  Thank you, I have passed info onto her-it's a very good start!


----------



## Bronte (23 Sep 2013)

I think child benefit can continue for longer than 18 if one is in full time education.


----------



## RichInSpirit (23 Sep 2013)

*Saint Vincent de Paul*

Could she get help from St Vincent de Paul. ?


----------



## Bronte (23 Sep 2013)

As this person is a minor, with no apparent legal guardian, would she not fall under the care of the HSE.  Maybe they could allow her siblings to be foster parents/guardians and pay an allowance to them for her keep.


----------



## gipimann (23 Sep 2013)

Child Benefit stops at 18 even if the child is still in education.


----------



## SarahMc (23 Sep 2013)

Could she seek a maintenance order from her parents? Has she a Home School Liaison Officer in her school? They may know of supports.


----------



## Sav H (18 Feb 2014)

*Update*

After a few months of trying out other options, this girl has now asked to stay with me-I am in process of applying for guardian's allowance for her, so that I can fund her living with me.  Asked social welfare if there was an interim payment which could be awarded to this girl, as I was sure the guardian's allowance would take a long time to come through.  Social welfare referred me on to Community Welfare Officer, who told me that as the girl's parents were still alive, they would not be able to help her.  They also said that she would more than likely not qualify for this allowance at all, given that her parents are still alive, even though it stipulates on social welfare website that if one has been abandoned by and not provided for by parents one may qualify.  The welfare officer gave me very little hope of any assistance for this girl.  I will be talking to the school next week to see if they can be of any help-any suggestions from your good selves would be most welcome!


----------



## Sandals (18 Feb 2014)

I know when I was teaching there was funds available for difficult circumstances from the school or they might know of someone who could offer help in the area, someone might be willing to sponsor her etc ...I know I personally brought a student to school one day a week after she moved away and distance too great for her parents, four other teachers did the other days....


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2014)

If she's applied to the CAO and is planning to go on to third level, she/you also should look up the HEAR scheme (she needs to indicate her intention to apply to it by March 1st, though, and quite a bit of detail is required). That's for down the road, I know.


----------

